# One Huge Bee



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pic but not clear enough to tell what it is, at least not to me. -js


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

could bee a bee moth.


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Kind of like a bigfoot picture.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

That looks suspiciously like a remote controlled drone with a nanotechnology surveillance camera.
You apiary_ is_ properly registered, I hope.


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

You nailed it Mr. Beeman. I did a Google search and it appears to be a bee moth.


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Beregondo. I don't want to sound stupid but I did not know they had to be registered. Could you please explain?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks, to me, like it could be a carpenter bee. They are quite common here in the Tucson, Arizona area.

Carpenter Bee Photo


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

djdup said:


> Beregondo. I don't want to sound stupid but I did not know they had to be registered. Could you please explain?


dj: You have to register your colonies/apiaries in every state, that I know of. Check with someone at your local club or your apiary inspector for information specific to MS. You should find some info by googling for "apiary registration Mississippi". -js


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

djdup, many (perhaps all) states require that beekeepers tell them that they have hives and where to facilitate the state inspection program.
By registering, they know where hives are located, and the state or county apiary inspector will come into the apairy (often unannounced, sometimes letting the owner know when he is coming, often not, and will open one's hives and inspect for diseases and pests.

This has considerable value to the beekeeping community, as it facilitates early detection of diseases like American Foulbrood and when detected steps are taken to prevent it from spreading to neighboring apiaries

(The comment about the nano-drone was an attempt at humor. The surveillance drones USDA and other agencies use are much bigger than that.)

Many beekeepers comply with the requirement, but many do not, either out of ignorance that the state demands the registration, or knowingly to protect their privacy.

Should one decide for any reason not to register, they have a responsibility to become competent to recognize such diseases themselves, and to protect the rest of the beekeeping community from such diseases if their hives become infected by quickly and competently neutralizing the threat these diseases present.

He should also not grumble if he is fined for not registering.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Megachile sculpturalis - Giant Resin Bee http://bugguide.net/node/view/15541


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

(sound of a buzzer) Don't have to register them in Oklahoma!!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Nor in Missouri. As far as I know anyway.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

no registration necessary in Wisconsin.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>You have to register your colonies/apiaries in every state, that I know of. 

Quite a few states have dropped this in the last ten to twenty years. I know Nebraska does not require registration. I know Arizona does not either and I know I've heard of several others but off the top of my head I wouldn't want to guess wrong which ones they were...


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Like Wildforager said, no registration here in Wisconsin!


----------

